# Talk to me about tyres



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Got to replace a couple on the front of whizzer jnrs polo ? (1.2tsi)

http://www.blackcircles.com/catalog.../Y/87/f?returnurl=/order/tyres?&tyre=32953395

Saw these hankook ones ? That looked pretty good ? Never had hankook before ?
Or Any other tyres that you rate or where to buy from etc ?

Size is 215/40/17


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Had hankook before and they were OK.

I prefer my Goodyear eagle F1's for summer.


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

Never had them but from what I can gather Hankook are quite good at a reasonable price. At that end you could also look at Kumho KU39. Neither are the ultimate tyre but a 1.2 polo shouldn't really give them too much trouble.

Camskill were always quite good on tyres, they have a Toyo T1R for £61
http://camskill.co.uk/m54b0s103p0/C...yres_-_17_inch_R17_inch_-_215_40_17_215_40R17

For fitted the black circles price is good - I'm not seeing anything that can beat it at the moment.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I have the Eagle F1s on my 3 series, and have had them in previous cars. They're a great tyre Whizzer, and I think if it's for your kid, I wouldn't hesitate in putting something decent like that on. 

Cooks


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Ones above are prob the best bet, only one on cam skill without going super cheap would recommend might be uni-Royal rain sport 3's (£60 a tyre). Though it was gonna be a GTI with such big wheels


----------



## salow3 (Mar 8, 2015)

I had rainsport 3s on my previous car and they were brilliant. I'll definately be buying them again.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Mytyres


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Uniroyal rainsport 3's :thumb:


----------



## tommoger (Jan 3, 2016)

cossiecol said:


> Had hankook before and they were OK.
> 
> I prefer my Goodyear eagle F1's for summer.


+1 on the Goodyears, great tyre. Had them on my Zed


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Does he really need Goodyear Eagle's though? 

Dont know if its just me but it seems unnecessary.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Uniroyal rain sport 3s for me

By far the best I've ever used


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Rayaan said:


> Does he really need Goodyear Eagle's though?
> 
> Dont know if its just me but it seems unnecessary.


IMO the tyres are the only part of the car that's in contact with the road (unless somethings very wrong), so it's worth fitting the best you can.


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

I have eagle f1 at the mo, definatly rate them highly, worth the money :thumb:


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

+1 on the Goodyear F1 have had them for about 2 years and rate them highly. Think I paid something like £97 each for 235/45/17 that's including fitting, balancing etc.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Price check against tyre traders before you buy, I've always found them to be very competitive.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

If you're looking for mid range, don't overlook Nexen. They're getting great feedback and are fitted as OEM on some cars. 

I'm looking at these for the rear of the STR when the PS3's are worn.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Must say the price isn't to much of an issue I can't find eagle f1 in his size on black circles


----------



## Precision (Oct 9, 2015)

cossiecol said:


> IMO the tyres are the only part of the car that's in contact with the road (unless somethings very wrong), so it's worth fitting the best you can.


+1, Regardless whether my car or partners is a 3.0L beast or a 1.0L for town driving, always fit the best tyres you can afford! Very wise words from Cossiecol :thumb:


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Kumho Ecsta, superb tyre for the $$$s


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

cossiecol said:


> IMO the tyres are the only part of the car that's in contact with the road (unless somethings very wrong), so it's worth fitting the best you can.


Some may say...suspension and shocks are what keep you in contact with the road. Without these items your tyres are useless.

Uniroyal RS3's are fantastic tyres.

Get the from ears Motorsport.... Nowhere cheaper Fact.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

millns84 said:


> If you're looking for mid range, don't overlook Nexen. They're getting great feedback and are fitted as OEM one some cars.
> 
> I'm looking at these for the rear of the STR when the PS3's are worn.


I can back up nexen (N2000 by looks), they were very good but maybe not a lot less money these where about £50 per wheel fitted, my mums had a more standard nexen tyre that wasnt radial CP643? or something they werent as good.



The Toyo Proxes T1R had a habit of cracking on the inside of the tyre a few years ago and my tyre fitter wouldnt replace them with the same. Shame as they were a brilliant all rounder


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

Don't use black circles is the only advice I can give you

Look at Facebook.

Mytyres much better


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Strada automotive (sponsor on here) beat all my online prices from black circles, camskill etc


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Michelin PS3's are a decent choice.

Also, consider the new Michelin cross climate's

Rainsports are also a good shout


----------



## stevier88 (Nov 5, 2015)

Www.tyreleader.co.uk

Found this site to have the best prices. Changed from continental conti sport 5's to Goodyear eagle f1's and don't regret it.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

had a quick look on mytyres 

what about these ?

Bridgestone Potenza RE 050 A

Dunlop Sport Maxx RT


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

The rain sport 3 what are they like in the dry , read reviews they don't last long was thinking of getting them next or Falken 453


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Sport maxx weren't terrible tbh, had them for a short time, Bridgestone I'll never be a fan of, had them on my polo and in the wet it was very scary lol


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

ffrs1444 said:


> The rain sport 3 what are they like in the dry , read reviews they don't last long was thinking of getting them next or Falken 453


Great in the dry and ridiculous in the wet

I was set to get the falkens at the time but garage took me out in his very highly tuned car and stuck to the road like glue with the rainsports so that's what convinced me, plus extra money in the pocket, happy days

Wear, well as they're very soft for grip you expect them to wear quicker than a hard compound obviously but I'd had them on for 20k miles and had about 5mm left so not bad at all tbh and the car got a bit of abuse as well as daily driving


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I had Rainsport 3 on my last 407. They were great. Quiet, comfy and good grip. Well happy. Might have to get some on my 508. Although I'd wager 235 40 19s won't be as cheap as the 215 55 17s the 407 had.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

WHIZZER said:


> had a quick look on mytyres
> 
> what about these ?
> 
> ...


Sport Maxx RT get good write ups and are a fairly new tyre. Never liked Bridgestones myself, three different Bridgestones over five years and they ranged from absolutely terrifying in the wet to just really expensive for average performance.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Kimo said:


> Great in the dry and ridiculous in the wet
> 
> I was set to get the falkens at the time but garage took me out in his very highly tuned car and stuck to the road like glue with the rainsports so that's what convinced me, plus extra money in the pocket, happy days
> 
> Wear, well as they're very soft for grip you expect them to wear quicker than a hard compound obviously but I'd had them on for 20k miles and had about 5mm left so not bad at all tbh and the car got a bit of abuse as well as daily driving


cheers rainsports next then for me next month


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I had Sport Maxx on my Octavia and hated them. Bridgestone S001 on the Golf now and not that impressed although they look pretty. 

Uniroyal Rainsport 3 on the Audi. A comfort tyre and a good all rounder. 

You won't go far wrong with them.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

I buy tyres for wet conditions, driving in the UK the difference between a half decent make and premium isn't worth the cost in dry use (you would have to be driving like a tool to notice the difference).

Wet weather changes this difference between tyres by a massive amount and can lead to a car becoming very unsafe. The Chinese crap about are plain dangerous in some wet conditions but seem ok in the dry (i would rather walk than use some of the makes)

After going from Michelin/Goodyear/Falkens to Uniroyal RS3's on my old Octavia VRS (owned for 6 years) I would want my kids to have the wet weather ability of the RS3's...stand out tyres in the wet for me and just as good as any other in the dry at UK road pace.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

PugIain said:


> I had Rainsport 3 on my last 407. They were great. Quiet, comfy and good grip. Well happy. Might have to get some on my 508. Although I'd wager 235 40 19s won't be as cheap as the 215 55 17s the 407 had.


£105 each for RS3's, not bad for that size tyre really

http://ears.co.uk/tyres/uniroyal-rain-sport-3-car-tyres/1400-235-40-19-uniroyal-96y-tl-xl-fr-rain-sport-3-car-tyre-4024068615378.html

Add £10 each for fitting at somewhere local, well under £500 for a full set.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Another rainsport 3 lover here, great tyres and pretty much made my nokian winters redundant.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

So looks like Rainsport 3 are the majority winner


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

WHIZZER said:


> So looks like Rainsport 3 are the majority winner


If you do I've looked at Camskill cheaper then Mytyres that's with Camskill P&P to


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

should_do_more said:


> Don't use black circles is the only advice I can give you
> 
> Look at Facebook.
> 
> Mytyres much better


Surely it's down to the fitting centre BC are using not down to BC themselves? Used them a few times and never had any problem.



Andyg_TSi said:


> Michelin PS3's are a decent choice.
> 
> Also, consider the new Michelin cross climate's
> 
> Rainsports are also a good shout


I have PS3 on my Golf and rate them, I'll most likely put them on the Polo too when they need replacing (currently on Potenzas).


----------



## k18dan (Oct 31, 2005)

Watch out for Goodyear Eagle F1's I had a few split on me a few years ago and I remember someone uploading a picture for the Goodyear factory with a massive stack of others that had done the same.. Do a quick Google on 'Goodyear eagle f1's splitting' pretty scary as both of mine has a clean cut round three quarters of the tyre, it was on the inside too so only noticed when I swapped wheels front to back.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

robertdon777 said:


> £105 each for RS3's, not bad for that size tyre really
> 
> http://ears.co.uk/tyres/uniroyal-ra...l-fr-rain-sport-3-car-tyre-4024068615378.html
> 
> Add £10 each for fitting at somewhere local, well under £500 for a full set.


Win. That's that sorted then


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

For me in that size I'd go for Kumho's KU39, Uni's walls are just to soft for my liking, which can cause balance and shape issues..


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Found the Uniroyal RainSport 3's to be noisy tbh. They roar like crazy.


----------



## Alexaudi26 (Jan 25, 2016)

Have you tried asda tyres very competitive prices I would chuck in Briway tyres in the ring on my audi c fuel rating and b grip handles very well


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

Natalie said:


> Surely it's down to the fitting centre BC are using not down to BC themselves? Used them a few times and never had any problem.


They lie about stock. When you call up they say they have them in stock...what they don't say is that they do but these are already for someone else.

Has happened for the third time in the last year now. I have used the same local fitter for years so no probs there. Actually getting the tyres is the problem with BC I've found. They used to be good, dunno what's happened.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Rayaan said:


> Found the Uniroyal RainSport 3's to be noisy tbh. They roar like crazy.


What car on?, they are rated as quiet and are silent on the Mrs ML, they were no louder than any tyres I had on my Octavia too (and Octys are terrible for noisy tyres)


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Bill, once you've decided on which tyres you're going for give me a shout, should be able to get you a deal on them! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## salow3 (Mar 8, 2015)

I never found the rainsports noisy, infact they were pretty quiet on mine.


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

Has anyone got PS4? Will need new front tyres on my mondeo in summer. Are they worth the extra spend over rs3?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

salow3 said:


> I never found the rainsports noisy, infact they were pretty quiet on mine.


Quietest tyres I've had tbh lol


----------

